# Antique 1870's Spinning Wheel - $100 (Bullhead City, AZ)



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thought I would post this for those that might be interested. Its a craigslist add.

http://mohave.craigslist.org/atq/3631920302.html










Doesnt say the person wont ship.
Good luck if you want it!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, that's a beauty!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It is! It will be a nice wheel for someone.


----------

